
Glimpse - "server-side Firebug" for ASP.NET - jitbit
http://getglimpse.com/
======
zvikara
PHP, rails and node.js support is planed - would be interesting.

What are people using today to server debugging within the browser? I know
there are the django debug toolbar and Rack::Bug . Anything similar for
node.js ?

------
anthony_vdh
@bruceboughton thanks for the feedback on the site... the site was something
that we put together very very quickly (i.e. in the space of 3 hours)... I
have taken on board some of the changes you have mentioned (being able to
click on read more), but the content slider will have to wait for a bit as we
are busy trying to get the next release out at the moment. Thanks again for
your feedback @anthony_vdh

------
Encosia
Nik gave me a demo of Glimpse at MIX last week, and it was truly impressive.
If you develop ASP.NET apps, you _must_ get this. As powerful as Visual
Studio's debugging tools are, Glimpse is an amazing complement.

------
chrislomax
I'd be willing to give this a go I think. I love what Firebug has done for my
developement, I honestly do not think I could go a day without it now.

Thanks for including support for .net first!

------
bruceboughton
Why does the site use a JS content slider for it's main message? 'Read more'
isn't clickable and it's not that obvious way over on the right.

Edit: also, custom scrollbars and typo: "Implmentation details"

